# Is there a TL for fulfillment?



## JustTapSkip (Apr 6, 2022)

My store is a small format so it hasn’t had one since I’ve worked here (8 months) and haven’t heard of there being one before


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, there are Fulfillment TLs in some higher volume stores.😁


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Apr 6, 2022)

We have 2 fulfillment TL’s


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 6, 2022)

My store has 2


----------



## GMTM (Apr 6, 2022)

We have more than 2, less Than 5.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 6, 2022)

Depends on your store volume.  We have one and a half.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 6, 2022)

We have one.


----------



## Boxcutterwhereru (Apr 6, 2022)

We have 2 tl and an Etl.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Apr 6, 2022)

2 Fulfillment TLs and a ETL-Fulfillment. My store doesn’t have SFS, it’s all for OPU.


----------



## MavDog (Apr 7, 2022)

My store has 1/2. That leader is also in charge of home.


----------



## spottymcspot (Apr 7, 2022)

We have 2 but no etl


----------



## lokinix (Apr 7, 2022)

we have a TL, and it falls under the GM-ETL


----------



## rd123 (Apr 7, 2022)

We have 2-3 tls for fulfillment


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 8, 2022)

2 TLs and one ETL. High volume store with both OPU and SFS.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 8, 2022)

Guest Avocado said:


> 2 Fulfillment TLs and a ETL-Fulfillment. My store doesn’t have SFS, it’s all for OPU.


So that’s where all the 🤬 payroll goes to.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Apr 8, 2022)

We have three and looking to hire a fourth. We also have an ETL for fulfillment, but they're coded as an ETL-GM that just owns the fulfillment business.


----------

